# Rescue Puppy



## L2druid (Dec 28, 2009)

So, I have a big problem on my hands. Today..as in, about 3 hours ago my boyfriend texts me saying his friend is moving and has a 10 week old chi puppy that really needs a home. He wanted to give the pup to my bf as he knew I just got one.

The puppy is described as albino. The woman who owned him ( the friend's gf's mom ) is mexican and can't speak much English ( they all live together ). My bf asked me if I'd like to take him. He said if I didn't than he would. I was suspicious. The dog may be sick. Well, needless to say he is here. My bf got him before I got home from work.

Firstly..wow, he really does have red eyes. And a very unique pug face. Teeny little nose, he looks like a persian cat! So cute and sweet and loving.









Next observation- He is thin. Like, very thin. I was angry and immediately started firing questions. Bf told me the woman could barely speak english and was no help. His friend told him the pup has a very sensitive stomach. So sensitive that they have only been feeding him cottage cheese ( !!! ) for weeks now! Like, almost the entire time the pup's been weaned. They say it's all he can keep down. Bf said the puppy was running around and playing and seemed very healthy despite his thin state. 

Well, I was mad and thought they were just starving him. The puppy ate two big handfuls of Wellness puppy kibble like he's never had a meal in his life. He was HUNGRY.

5 minutes later he was acting very restless, swallowing over and over. Coughed a few times and re-crunched some pieces. Pup would lay down and try and curl up to rest only to get right back up and kept in a sitting position. More swallowing, easily noticed because his head kinda bobs like he's swallowing hard. Finally, he acted pukey and up came some food. Three or four pellets of food, slimy but no bile. It looked like he had just ate it and it was saliva coating it. He is so hungry...he would go for them to eat again instantly. Breaking my heart.

Pup has NEVER been to the vet! This is quickly going to change. Monday morning he will be scheduled.

Quick research and I found Canine Megaesophagus. It was the only thing that looked like what might be going on. Pup was obviously very uncomfortable. Just because I wasn't sure what else to do I had the bf sit and hold him upright while I was making some calls ( vets closed but leaving messages ). Pup immediately relaxed, was being held under the arms with feet resting on the floor or his knees. The puppy seemed almost relieved and actually went to sleep only a couple minutes later. After 20 minutes we placed him gently on the couch and he is there right now sleeping. He woke momentarily but seems comfortable and drifted back off. 

He is not coming in contact with Roo at all in case of parvo or anything else. I haven't seen this puppy pass a stool yet so I haven't been able to look for any signs of that. He doesn't seem lethargic at all.

But like I said, vet is coming up but I want to know if anyone has any other possible issues or has experience with Megaesophagus. 

Thank you so much for reading and I hope I can get this worked out. This poor animal is suffering and I'm very angry at his past owners for the neglect to find out his issues.


----------



## Sinead (Mar 5, 2013)

First of all well done on accepting this poor little guy into your home! He's such a little cutie pie!! But as for his health... He Sounds like such a poorly little soul but I'm sure after a trip to the vets and some tlc and great food he will be a healthy happy little guy. Sorry to say but just aswell you have him rather than that other family


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## L2druid (Dec 28, 2009)

Thank you! I really hope this is the case but something just seems amiss here and I pray that it isn't a serious illness.

I also want to add that he's awake now and back to looking like he's got a sour stomach. He has vomited once. Soft kibble and saliva and not very much. Burping foul smelling burps and lots of swallowing.

Also his breathing seems labored. Not fast breathes, but slow and deep breathes that look deep, even and not normal.

Edit: Vomited again. Really foamy looking with clear ( saliva? ) and softened kibble. I have a feeling he's going to keep doing this til there is nothing left to vomit.


----------



## L2druid (Dec 28, 2009)

I thought I could feel a raised soft area at the base of his throat ( just above where our collarbone is ). When I gently touched it, it seemed to make him want to try swallowing more. After that last vomit that spot seemed to have went away. 

Still acting pukey though.


----------



## Sinead (Mar 5, 2013)

Awww  I really do hope he is ok. Have you tried to feed him one bit of kibble at a time with short intervals between each peice? Or even try him on some "wet food"? I'm sorry I'm not really any help in this area but just a few suggestions. Really hope this wee fella is ok and again a big kudos to you as you have seemed to have taken on a big task here. But I'm sure u won't give up on him and will give him a great family


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## L2druid (Dec 28, 2009)

Well after that last big vomit he seems to have perked up. Still swallowing but he's now running about and licking my face and trying to play and run around and no longer acts 'sick'. I am soaking kibble now and this time will try and feed it in an upright position when it's good and soft to see if there's any difference. I hate to see him uncomfortable again but he needs some food in him. 

In any case, not all of the food came up from being fed last time, that much is for sure so at least he has something in him now.


----------



## Sinead (Mar 5, 2013)

Aww that's great news atleast the wee muffin has something in him  yeah soaked kibble should be good for him. Keep us posted and let us know how he gets on and I will keep my fingers and toes crossed that its nothing serious 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Do you have some Nutrical or similar on hand? He will need help maintaining his sugar levels if he continues to vomit. Other than the vet ASAP I can't suggest anything else right now. He definitely needs a bit of TLC, thank goodness he found his way to you.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Poor little lad, so glad he is with someone now who will care for him - I would keep him on the cottage cheese until you see the vet - at least you know he can keep that down.

I know a girl whose dog has liver problems and has to be taken off a raw diet and on to a vegetarian, gluten free diet of legumes, cottage cheese and dairy - so cottage cheese is obviously a protein which agrees with dogs.


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

Awww so cute! Thank goodness he found his way to you! What about fixing him a bowl of chicken and rice? Cut the chicken up real fine??? Just a suggestion until you can get him to a vet.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Oh that is so sad, poor little guy, I gave my Jackie, that 16 year old rescue we had, salt free, chicken bouillon, she had a very tender stomach. She loved it, I would wet her food down with it. He might have a hard time swallowing because of throwing up being dehydrated. Bet you can't wait to get him to the vets, to see what the problem is. I sure hope he gets healthy for you. Your BF is so nice to take him and you are really wonderful for stepping in and taking care of him.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Maybe you could try feeding him kibble like it was a treat. Give one piece, then a moment or two later give him another. Like when a toddler just wants to play and not eat, he'll run over and eat a bite of food, go play, come back, another bite, and so on! Perhaps if he ate like 6 pieces that way he might keep it down.

Poor baby! I can imagine you would be angry and upset. Not speaking English is no excuse for not properly taking care of a puppy!

You know, I will never forget, (a short story here) when my niece was a toddler, all she ate was hot dogs. I really like hot dogs, but not good enough for a growing chile, everyday! She claimed that was all she would eat - well it turns out, that's all my sister was giving her!! She didn't even try anything else, because the child resisted! So it happens, unfortunately with people, too!

But he is in good hands now!


----------



## Ruffio N Reinas (Oct 30, 2012)

You could even try going to the pet store and getting some puppy formula since he is not keeping down solid food. Poor little guy.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

If this puppy was eating only cottage cheese, then kibble would be something very new to his system. I would also feed him soaked kibble in small amounts at least 4 times a day. It may be that the kibble didn't go 'all the way down' to the stomach, but the sphicter at the top of the stomach didn't open to let the food in.? That would explain the 'bump'. A slow approach with little bits of food might help.


----------



## L2druid (Dec 28, 2009)

Thank you all for your replies!

Kibble soaking now, I want it as soft as possible. I will try small amounts at a time and I will definitely keep you all updated.

Also, just a note but..when he's standing there crying in his pen I'm noticing his throat bulges with the sound..kind of like a bullfrog? It just doesn't seem right. Like his throat is very elastic. I'm not sure if I'm just seeing things or what but it just looks very odd. Off for dinner and then another feeding attempt for him!


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Thank you for rescuing him. I was also going to suggest formula. A trip to the vet is a great plan. I am worried about what answers you may end up with. Sending love! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## L2druid (Dec 28, 2009)

Thank you! I wanted to give an update. Soaked the kibble til it was so bloated there was no hard bits. I mashed the kibble into a sloppy mess. Fed him bite by bite a little at a time. Afterwards I sat with him in my lap held upright for 30 minutes while I watched a show and he fell asleep like that almost right away.

After 30 minutes he woke up and BAM! Had sooo much energy. I was so happy. He was like a normal pup. Biting and yipping and rolling around. No swallowing, no gagging and didn't look 'pukey'. But! He did kind of spit up a very small amount on my lap but that's it. Still acting completely normal though. He's such a little wiggler and sooo affectionate. Also very vocal. He growls and barks and play bows. His personality really just came out!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

He's a real darling, and you and your bf are wonderful for rescuing him. If he does have megaesophgeal (spelling?) Nabi's Bella had that. I remember she had to sit in a special chair called a Bailey chair to eat and all her food had to be pureed. If that's the case even soften kibble is not going to work I don't think. I think you are going to have to go with canned puppy food or maybe baby food if you can't find canned puppy food. Anyway, maybe you could PM Nabi because that's all I can remember, but she could be much more helpful. Good luck, and keep us posted.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

my Bella had megaesophagus...it needs to be treated with the use of a Bailey chair for vertical feeds and remaining vertical for 15 + minutes post feed...food needs to be pureed.....thickened fluids only....a procollar to prevent build-up of fluids in the esopahgus and meds if needed... the pup is at high risk for aspiration pneumonia and/or esophagitis....please go to :

megaesophagus : Megaesophagus

there are files full of info and lots of support from other owners...I pray your little one does not have ME ...


----------



## L2druid (Dec 28, 2009)

Thank you all and I'm sorry, Nabi, that your Bella had to go through that. I had to read some of yours posts on her. Really heartbreaking. 

I have been pouring over all the information I can soak up on megae and although I still pray that it isn't that, the 'bullfrog' throat I described earlier popped up on one of the megae info sites. After googling the bulging throat, I see that it's like a major sign.  Apparently if this condition crops up in young puppies that there is a chance that they can grow out of it. If he does have this I can only hope he gets better and make his life as normal and enjoyable as possible. 

Regardless when he is scheduled for the vet I will see about having xrays and see what they think of the whole ordeal. Also, he has not thrown up again and is still acting normal. Right now he is asleep on a dog bed.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

How is the little guy doing today? Thought about him all night.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

So glad he's feeling better,poor little thing but at least he's with somebody who can care for him properly now


----------



## L2druid (Dec 28, 2009)

This morning he was very hungry. He did vomit during the night, I can see a small stain on his bed. This morning he pooped on his puppy pad like a good boy and it looked completely normal and a solid stool. And he peed several times during the night all on the pad. 

Today I tried something different. I don't think he was held quite long enough last meal and it was still a little thick. So I bought some good quality canned food and soaked more wellness puppy kibble. Added warm water and put it all in the blender. Blended until it was kind of like gruel. I didn't want him to gulp food so I actually put it in an icing bag with a large tip. Held him upright in my lap and slowly fed him, little squirts at a time and only gave him another 'bite' when he stopped swallowing repeatedly and looked settled. Afterward I held him upright for about 45 minutes, he seems a lot more comfortable when held upright after eating and doesn't seems to gag or hunch and look miserable.

This is what he did 90% of the time he was propped up in my lap.









No vomiting this morning, but I can tell he would have if left to run around. He squirmed out of my hands when he was first put in my lap right after eating and the instant he was down he started swallowing repeatedly. 

He now has a full meal in his stomach-which is great! After some playtime when let down he is now asleep in his bed. During the playtime he acted 100% normal. No signs of discomfort or choking.


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh he is so cute! Thank goodness for you and your bf! . How is Roo doing?


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Poor little lad - I'm so glad he found you and you are doing so much to help him - he is adorable, I hate to think how hard life would be for him without you.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Bless his little heart, he is so cute! Thank God you and your BF took him.


----------



## L2druid (Dec 28, 2009)

Roo is doing great! He's a fiesty little thing. And so spoiled! He is a whiner and very, very vocal. Very high energy! 

Also, I think I will be calling this little rescue puppy Tofu. Wish him luck at the vet. I want to take him to a better vet but it's quite a drive and they may not get him in right away. The vet I DON'T like is here in town. My bf works there as a maintenance guy and they can get him in immediately..but..well, I never did like them. I'm just not sure.


----------



## FantasiaFarm (Feb 12, 2013)

Hope the little guy is ok


----------



## L2druid (Dec 28, 2009)

Just fed him again before work. Food going down really well. No regurgitation. Also since this pup needs to gain some serious weight I think I'm going to start building up a small amount of raw ground beef added to the mix to add some fat and extra nutrients to his diet.

Next feeding I'm going to hold him for less time, as the food seems to be going down with no issue now that it's so moist and runny.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Awwww what a sweet baby. Glad he seems to be eating now. Hope you can get him into your vet, the one you like, for a thorough exam! Is he deaf?


----------



## L2druid (Dec 28, 2009)

Nope, he isn't deaf. I thought maybe he would be deaf or blind. I tested both when he first came home. He reacts to sounds with perked ears and he looks and focuses on movements.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Just a suggestion..I would hold off on the raw meat, just in case he does have ME...when the esophagus is enlarged and/or restricted at either end, food can sit in the folds..if raw meat is given it can rot and start up a whole other set of problems......for extra calories you can add coconut milk to his pureed meal....


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Glad he is able to eat! He is very cute.


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

Also, don't worry about his nose...either.. It's fine...


----------



## L2druid (Dec 28, 2009)

Another update. It seems he can drink water from a bowl just fine but have been holding him up a couple of minutes after for good measure. Fed him a large supper and he seems to be doing very well. Only held him 15 minutes this time and no regurgitation.

As for the raw meat thing, thank you. I wouldn't have thought of that. Didn't add any yet. I saw some other dog with ME that was on raw, that gave me the idea. I wonder if if can be implemented somehow? I know the vet would automatically disapprove no matter what. They all push hills science diet and say raw will make a dog vicious...


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Just read this whole thread, fascinating looking little guy you have there.
I hope he continues to do well for you!


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

SO glad you helped this little guy. Have you seen the vet yet?

I'm curious to hear what they say.

Even though he's a ton of work and will try your patience, keep at it..he will repay your efforts with more love and joy than any other animal. Once this special little one hits important milestones, if you are like me you will be in tears because you are so happy and proud.

Congratulations on having a special baby. They are the best, I've raised a lot of disadvantaged animals, many orphaned or sick, and rescued adults also and they give so much back. It is the most rewarding thing on earth. You are very lucky to experience it.

Thank you again for helping this little angel.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

L2druid said:


> Just fed him again before work. Food going down really well. No regurgitation. Also since this pup needs to gain some serious weight I think I'm going to start building up a small amount of raw ground beef added to the mix to add some fat and extra nutrients to his diet.
> 
> Next feeding I'm going to hold him for less time, as the food seems to be going down with no issue now that it's so moist and runny.


As Nabi says, I would hold off on the raw until you know what (if any) condition he does have.

Also, you'll find many, many dogs get super loose stools with beef for some reason (all of mine do, friends as well, and many on here). When intro'ing raw, most start out with chicken (with none of those disgusting preservatives or chemicals in it) as it is the least likely to cause problems.

He's such a gorgeous sweet little thing. OMG as for a vet claiming raw diet can make a dog vicious, what an absolute bloody moron!!! My vet frowns on anything but raw lol.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

What a sweetieee! I want him!! If he had been eating cottage cheese for most of his life, I guess the food change would make him throw up. I used to mash my girl's food in the beginning too because she could not chew it well and would vomit it up frequently. 

My vet (who I do not really care for) said to feed her Hills too. I never gave it to her though. He also told me not to give her anything else but kibble, which she does eat, but I give her raw on occasion. I would give her only raw if I could afford it. So I guess she will be half-vicious till I can! lol!

You are taking such good care of the little guy! Bravo to you! He is adorable! How is your other doggy with him?


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

KittyD said:


> Just read this whole thread, fascinating looking little guy you have there.
> I hope he continues to do well for you!


Total agreement, may I just say you have the patience of a saint. You will get your reward in heaven! Lol. 😃


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kellyb (Aug 26, 2012)

Thank you so much for taking Tofu. He sure has found his way to the best possible home for him. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

When does he go to the Vet and what did they say?


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Huly said:


> When does he go to the Vet and what did they say?


Yes!!! We need to know! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## L2druid (Dec 28, 2009)

Thank you everyone! He definitely is a special little guy. He's scheduled for the vet today at 2:30. I will update as soon as I can. I probably won't be able to until tomorrow morning because I work nights tonight so right after the appointment I will have to run right to work. 

He needs his shots, wormed and checked over. I will also talk to them about Megae and see what they have to say and do what is necessary to diagnose what his issues are. 

Then, finally he can play with Roo and go out socializing with us once we know he's healthy and has his vaccines! 

Also, if I'm not completely happy with what this vet does or says I am going to get him scheduled at the vet I really like but it will involve planning as it's over an hour drive away.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Wonderful news. Maybe he'll get better on his own with the good care and food you are giving him? It seems he is already much better than the day after you got him?


----------



## L2druid (Dec 28, 2009)

Just got off work and giving a quick update.

The vet went pleasantly. The woman I really disliked wasn't there to ruin my experience. Surprisingly, the vet herself ( who I actually do like ) knew about Megaesophagus. 

It's now confirmed that yes, he does have it. 

The good news is she says I am doing everything right and to continue as is and build some weight on him and that he might grow out of it since he is doing so well. He is 2lbs and 2 oz right now. He is SUPPOSEDLY 10 weeks but it's believed he's older, we're just not sure. 

Also my bf found out today he's been through THREE owners by talking to his friend. Poor little guy. He did so well at the vet, he knows no enemy and ran up to everyone to climb all over them and wiggling his whole body with happiness. He really is a loving little guy. He was given a clean bill of health. No pneumonia from aspirating his regurgitated food-I was worried about this. The vet said that since we just got him a few days prior that she is going to wait until this coming monday to give him all the shots so as not to stress him. Which is kind of a bummer because I want to start hauling him everywhere.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Sorry to read that it was in fact ME.
It sounds like you're on the right path however and hopefully he does out grow it!


----------



## L2druid (Dec 28, 2009)

Here's a video taken today of what I started doing to amuse the poor pup from having to sit up and sleep while his food settles. Sorry for the shakiness and the coffee table mess, lol. He had food stuck to his ear, too.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzH9K9bK9kY


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Awwwww!

He looks like he's doing really well. He's so lucky to have you and is a beautiful puppy.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

he is Adorable!!!!!!


----------



## Kelliope (Mar 11, 2011)

Little Tofu is just adorable! Bless you for taking him in and getting him the help he needs to get strong and healthy!!! Sending my prayers that your good care helps him outgrow this problem!!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Aawwwww! He's so cute! It is so great for you to be taking care of him! You are a special person! It must be hard to not let him play with others!

I hope he does a 100% recovery! I can't even imagine what would have happened if your bf hadn't taken him! Some things are just meant to be!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Keep up the good work and keep us updated! Also have a long chat with Nabi


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks so much for the update, he is so lucky your BF went to help his friend that day and brought him home. It was meant to be, the two of you to save him.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I agree with Evelyn, it was meant to be that you and bf saved Tofu. He is simply adorable! I am sorry he has ME, and hope that he does outgrow it, but so thankful you are willing to do what is necessary for him to flourish. Great job, Heather, and give Roo a hug!


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

He really was meant to find you two.A HUGE well done to you both x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I bet that he will outgrow this, or at least get alot better. Since he has not aspirated, it seems hopeful that he will. So great that he found you to help him.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I am so glad that he is doing better! I am sorry to hear about his diagnosis but hopefully he does outgrow it. At least you know what you are dealing with now.

Thank you so much for taking in this little one and making sure he gets the medical attention he needs. You are your boyfriend are special people.


----------



## L2druid (Dec 28, 2009)

Everyone, thank you for your kind words. He deserves to live just like any other puppy. Also, more good news. He can drink water with no regurgitation, even from a lowered position so the last round of food was ground to the point of having NO chunks, not even tiny ones. It was just like pudding. I only held him for about 5 minutes, as the food seemed to have dropped to his tummy immediately even as he ate and he was really fat. He has ran around and played with no problems and is now asleep.

This is great news! It means that as long as his food is kept like pudding, he'll spend far less time in a chair and more time being a normal pup! I hope it stays this way! When the food was chunky, kind of like chili but much softer, it took longer for him to get down and it wouldn't stay down, his stomach would gurgle as it slowly let the food down and he kept swallowing over and over if let down from an upright position. 

With the food whipped to oblivion he swallowed and after a couple of gurgles, it was all in his gut and out of his esophagus and stayed there. He looked like a little balloon.

Also, he has been having no late night episodes, as there is no staining in his bed or on the puppy pads ( the only places he has access to ).


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Please do not give the puppy water to lap up...that is one way they can aspirate....you may think he is doing ok but when he develops pneumonia ( AP) it is too late to rethink your management..ME dogs can and do die over night with pneumonia, not trying to scare you but this is a fact....I lost my Bella to AP and it was a horrendous death..sometimes no matter how hard we try and prevent regurg, it happens...so it only makes sense to do whatever we can to try and make sure it doesn't happen...the way to manage ME is with pureed food, thickened fluids, Bailey chair and remaining vertical for a least 10 minutes a procollar to prevent build-up of fluids when the dog is not in the B/Chair...I pray your pup has a condition that when corrected the ME resolves but until then it is imperative that you treat the ME with the proper protocol...please join the support group at the address I posted...you will get lots of help there...we also have a very knowledgeable DVM who can give you lots assistance when needed... and unfortunately there comes a time when most of us have to call on her...my DVM had to contact her many times when Bella was very ill....


----------

